# Best clinic for Male Factor?



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi abroadies,

I'm trying to review recent developments in Male Factor infertility. We do have some sperm left from a biopsy and there is a concern that our failures may have been due to poor quality in the end.

We had 5 attempts - 3 fresh and 2 FET. Embryos were all good but none led to a pregnancy.

Does anyone know of a clinic abroad that specialises in this type of problem? We can't afford to go to the USA and may not be able to afford anywhere.

We looked at the SCSA test but as we have so little sperm left they said it was not worth it.

http://www.scsadiagnostics.com/

There is a chap in Isreal (Prof Bartoov) who uses a high spec microscope to find the best sperm for ICSI. He claims good success rates. Has anyone tried this or similar?

http://www.haaretzdaily.com/hasen/pages/ShArt.jhtml?itemNo=402417&contrassID=2&subContrassID=1&sbSubContrassID=0&listSrc=Y

Thanks for reading this!

kindest regards,


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Flopsy,
I cannot help with your question but I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world with your search and future decisions.
All the Best,
Meganxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Meghan,

Thank you so much for the kind words! It means a lot to me.

With love from,


----------

